# G0602 and g0704 ?



## customchris (Feb 3, 2015)

So I should I spend all of my buget on a g0602  and a g0704 Then buy tooling latter 0r save a buck for tooling and get the g0758 smaller mill ?


----------



## compsurge (Feb 3, 2015)

If you spend your budget on the machines with no tooling purchase, can you use them with existing tooling? I can almost guarantee you the tooling cost over time will outweigh the machinery cost. You may want to look around for a bit for some used equipment as well. Good deals do come up.

What type of use will you be looking for? Do you plan to CNC the mill?

If you're looking at the G0704, also look at the new PM-25MV.


----------



## Baithog (Feb 3, 2015)

It is much harder to save $1500 than $150, so I would put this chunk of money into the 2 machines. Get the 704. You will wish you had if you get the smaller machine. The PM-25 is essentially the same machine with a belt drive for $200, or there about. If you can't afford much tooling with the 602/704 route, you will not be able to get the 602 and the pm-25.

Machines are useless without tooling, but you don't need high dollar tooling or a lot of it to polish up your machining skills. An indexable tool set for the lathe, some end mills and a clamp set for the mill, and a dial caliper and import micrometer will get you started. Save your beer money, eat out one less time a month, as well as diligent perusal of Ebay and Craig's List will let build up your tool collection sooner than you imagine.

That's how I would do it. Actually, that's how I got my first lathe.


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 3, 2015)

Depends on when you could get tooling. Unfortunately tooling is going to total more than a few hundred bucks. I would try not to buy a mill as small as the G0758. The PM25-MV is a mice mill but is $300 more than your current budget.

Dave


----------



## tmarks11 (Feb 3, 2015)

You never hear people say "I wish I had bought a smaller mill".  I would recommend the G0704 (or the PM25V... the belt drive is a nice-to-have).

You do here people say "I bought all this tooling that I thought I would need, and I never used it".

So buy the machines now.  And build up your tooling as you discover you need something.  You can start out with the basics for not much money... and it will grow over time.  3/8" & 1/2" solid endmills for the mill.  HSS blanks for the lathe (learn to grind your own)... at $6 each, you get at least a year's worth of use out of a blank... if not a lifetime.

Watch craigslist for machinist tools... every now and then you win big.  I have not bought a new endmill in 5 years... I chanced upon a tool and die maker who was retiring, and ended up with a toolbox with dozens of brand-new endmills, etc.


----------



## customchris (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks guys I think I will go with the bigger mill and just buy some tools with my YouTube income every month. I kinda knew you guys was going to say it but it never hurts to ask.. Thanks agin


----------



## stupoty (Feb 4, 2015)

tmarks11 said:


> You never hear people say "I wish I had bought a smaller mill".  I would recommend the G0704 (or the PM25V... the belt drive is a nice-to-have).
> 
> You do here people say "I bought all this tooling that I thought I would need, and I never used it".
> 
> ...



It's a fair point about unused tools, it's sometimes hard to tell whats critical and whats a once a year use tool.

keeping an eye for new old stock cutters etc. on ebay and craigs list is well worth it.  I've managed to build up quite a lot of top dollar dorma cutters that are shockingly expensive rrp.

Stuart


----------



## lpeedin (Feb 4, 2015)

I am a Precision Matthews fan myself, and I have been eyeing the PM25 for a while.  It is the "cousin" to the G0704.  Same size / weight / power machine.  The only thing there are two things that I would give the edge to the PM for.  One has already been mentioned, and that is a factor installed belt drive.  Of course, with the G0602, you could make the belt drive pulleys and then mill out the brackets on the mill.  The other thing that I notice is the way the column attaches to the base.  I am not a fan of the column that bolts to the back of the base on the G0704, whereas the PM25 bolts to the top of the base with 4 bolts through a widened flange at the base of the column.  To me, it seems that the widened flange will offer more stability, and shimming would be easier.  You can still shim the G0704 for adjusting the column in the Y axis, but the X-axis would have more tendency to come out of adjustment as it is just held in place by the friction of the bolts into the back of the base.  Just something to consider.  Both are nice machines.  

Just a side note, depending on what you plan to machine on the lathe, the G0602 has a good reputation, but is limited in spindle bore size.  If that is your budget limit, then that is about all the spindle bore you will be able to afford.


----------

